# How much sugar water should a new hive consume?



## kenargo (May 13, 2014)

They can consume up to (some even more) a quart a day but with the caveot that it also depends on weather and if (or not) there is natural nectar. For build up and to help wax building a 1:1 is suggested. If they are not taking syrup and you notice nectar in cells then the reason may be that there is sufficient natural sources; less or no sugar needed but keep an eye on them and if you notice them getting light on nectar/honey you may need to feed them again.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

If your Flow is on or if there is nectar available, they will not take the syrup. Look around and see what's blooming. Ask the local beeks when the Flow is going on. And I wouldn't use the entrance feeders. They promote robbing. When you do feed, feed from inside the hive...top feeder, frame feeder or jar feeder. Sounds like your hive is doing fine without the syrup.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

They are limited by how much storage space they have. During a flow they may use all their comb for incoming nectar. You must rember they are not actually consuming everything they take. They are storing it. A nuc or small colony can be limits by the amount of bees available to build comb. Give them drawn comb and they will store a lot more.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

ahickman406 said:


> I saw a post here where someone said that says their new hive consumed a quart of sugar water in a day. New Bee in Carpentersville, IL


I recently posted that my 3lb packages consumed a quart a day (of ~1:1) for two days. *They were shipped* "overnight UPS" *without syrup*, and installed the following day (so after 2 days with nothing but a few marshmallows). 

The results of a recent search - 1 quart should sustain a 3 lb package for 3-4 days. _ Mine_ - installed on a mix of empty & drawn frames - will still take a quart in a day, but I'm only giving them 2 quarts a week. They are well into a second medium, approaching 3 weeks.

There is no magic number when it comes to feeding. Yours, as described, appear to have opted for nectar. 2:1 is generally reserved for fall feeding. You might try 1:1.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

there is not a good answer to this. there is surely no answer for everyone or every area, it takes less sugar syrup if you have drawn foundation, a lot less. 1:1 syrup is what to feed this time of year {spring/summer}. if there is a good flow with good weather you do not need to feed after the colony gets going. if not much is coming in you may need to consider a protein supliment [patty] also.


----------



## Dakota (Apr 26, 2014)

My girls started with 1/2 quart a day, and by Day 7 were drinking almost 2 quarts a day.... I've since stopped feeding them and their stores are strong.


----------



## danbob (Jan 14, 2015)

Greetings friend,

I am also a new beekeeper and will be getting my first 3 lb package this spring. I live in Carpentersville and would be interested in meeting ahickman406. I would appreciate knowing another beekeeper in the area.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

It can be a pretty wide variable. If they are foraging, they may take less. Temperature can matter, at least here. I've had colonies take a bunch and the colony right next to it take very little. The amounts given are reasonable but keep in mind that it's certainly not absolute.


----------

